# ¿Funcion del variador de velocidad en radiocontrol?



## Limbo (Ene 24, 2012)

Buenas,

Un amigo me ha pedido si puedo hacer un variador de velocidad para un motor dc. Mirando en google no consigo ver una explicacion mas alla de que sirve para variar la velocidad del motor con PWM, pero por lo que me dice mi amigo, el mismo receptor tiene la salida de PWM, y el variador se conecta a esa señal, entonces ¿Que funcion tiene el variador? No entiendo si ya sale una señal PWM del receptor y el motor se controla con PWM ¿Que pinta el variador?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 24, 2012)

Y quizas darle un max y un minimo a la señal PWM del receptor


----------



## carptroya (Ene 24, 2012)

El variador, no es otra cosa que un puente H para controlar la velocidad y sentido del motor.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ene 24, 2012)

> para controlar la velocidad


Pero mi duda es que si el receptor ya tiene la salida con señal PWM es porque el mismo receptor controla la velocidad ¿no? Esa es mi duda a resumidas cuentas.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 24, 2012)

> Pero mi duda es que si el receptor ya tiene la salida con señal PWM es porque el mismo receptor controla la velocidad ¿no? Esa es mi duda a resumidas cuentas.



yo creo que tendrias que explicar como es el emisor y el receptor... y dependiendo de la complejidad podrias poner el variador, lo digo porque los juguetes de RC que he visto(que son pocos) solo tienen el emisor de RF y como decodificador  el ht12e yht12d, el receptor de RF, los puente h y es todo... no he visto analogos como para variarles la velocidad...


----------



## carptroya (Ene 25, 2012)

el compañero tiene razon, tendras que especificar que tipo de RC es, si comercial o de esos compacto de los chinos para coches y barcos de jugetes.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 25, 2012)

Es para coches RC comerciales, no son chinos..
Hablo de variadores como estos: http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/images/brushlessE1_regelaar.JPG


----------



## gca (Ene 25, 2012)

Mira ese pwm que sale del receptor es el mismo que usan los servos. Lo que vos necesitas hacer es leer ese pwm (como hace un servo e identificar si el motor se tiene que mover en directa o en reversa y tambien la velocidad) y transformarlo en un pwm que puedas usar en el motor con un puente H.

Tengo un diseño hecho con pic pero no lo tengo en esta PC y hasta febrero no lo tengo.

Edito: veo que editaste tu mensaje y pusiste un link, ese variador es para motores brushless no DC.

Saludos


----------



## el3vil (May 25, 2013)

hola, el uso de un ESC o variador es para manejar la parte de potencia, claro que se manejan PWM en ambos, pero en cada uno tiene diferentes frecuencias y periodos.

otra explicacion es, el variador traduce el pwm utilizado en servos ( cambios en un periodos de entre 20 ms), a el utilizado en un motor dc ( donde es mas un cambio del ciclo de trabajo de 0 a 100%) y claro le agrega potencia (si se busca entre las diferentes marcas, lo principal es la potencia que puede manejar, a mas potencia, mas caro) 

el de la foto para motores brusless, traduce de pwm de servos, a una señal trifasica y le da potencia, de estos es imprecionanate, el tamaño con respecto a la potencia que manejan, grandes prestaciones y gran precio por igual
un saludo


----------

